# It's all in a name- help :) & *photo fun/spam*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been procrastinating picking a AKC registration name for Owen- I'm stumped! We need your creative help to choose :-D

Here's some background info:
Breeder: Aria Maltese
sire: Ch. Cowboy Cassanova "Dallas"
dam: Edelweiss "Flower"

Pedigree: click the link- Maltese Data Base 

Owen is a super sweet boy who loves giving kisses and bugging his brother, Obi  He is a happy tail-wagger and is a smart little pup. We often call him "knucklehead." He's calm and content if held but also has a playful, goofy, and very clumsy side too. He is a typical maltese velcro dog but in a healthy way now (most of you know that he used to have bad separation anxiety). He's very happy being the follower to Obi. 

BTW, Obi's registered name is "Bellarata's You Better Believe It" so I was toying with the idea of incorporating that.

The names I have thought of are pretty "whatever" but let me know what you think and give me some suggestions!

-- Aria The Cowboy's Song
-- Aria Cowboy buddy
-- Aria Sound of Music
-- Aria I'm a believer!
-- Aria These Aren't the Droids You're Looking For
-- Aria The Force is Strong with this one
-- Aria Night at the Museum (based off of Owen Wilson's cowboy character)
-- Aria Little Knucklehead

I need suggestions! ALL ideas will be considered.


Here are some pics to stir the creative juices: Owen is now 8.5 months old, weighs almost 5 pounds, and his tear stains have improved now that his ear infection has cleared and retained teeth have been removed. Hope you like!



[URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/sw33train/media/null_zps37891d8d.jpg.html]










[/URL]






Realized that Obi looks like Santa Claus! LOL! 





Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

This is no help, but I'd vote for "I Couldn't Be Cuter If I Tried" LOL. I love his little expressive face. Darn you guys with the new puppies! Puppy fever is SO contagious!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How about: Aria The Lion King! I looked Aria up and it means Lion.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't help either. I can't get past how cute he is to come up with one. Of course I haven't done Boo yet either LOL. Not sure I really need to since he is neutered and well just my little luv bunny.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG he is an absolute sweetheart. I love him so much. Miss his little face. And you know how much I love Obi! Love these boys. They look pretty dashing in their AA hoodies. 

My favorite is *Aria I'm a believer!*. I love how well connected it is with Obi's name. It just clicked when I read it. Love it. Definitely my vote goes to that.

Love them so much. <3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm no help either, I'd just call him "adorable" ,but I'll bet Steve's mom Celeta will come up with a cowboy name, since she gave me a L -O- N- G list of Texas(Dallas) names!!Warning!!!!! She's a Big fan of the series.. DALLAS!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have I mentioned how freakin' adorable Owen is??? OMG. Too cute for words!!

BTW, I love Night at the Museum. That movie is soooo funny! I like I'm a Believer too for a name or Aria's Believe It Or Not


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

How flippin' adorable!! Owen is such a cutie! Marisa, you hit the Maltese jackpot with these two. 

My favorite name is Aria I'm a believer!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm no help either, I'd just call him "adorable" ,but I'll bet Steve's mom Celeta will come up with a cowboy name, since she gave me a L -O- N- G list of Texas(Dallas) names!!Warning!!!!! She's a Big fan of the series.. DALLAS!!!


Oh heck yeah. I'm going to pour me a glass of wine and come up with some doozies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is too cute!!! Beautiful fluffs....sorry I am no help.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

OMG! I'm in love. :wub: :wub: I just want to wrap my arms around him and never let go. Of the names listed so far, I like Aria's I'm A Believer or as Stacy suggested, Aria's Believe It or Not.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

How about " -- *Aria The Urban Cowboy* from the most classic cowboy movie ever!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just had a thought since he is from Dallas, so was Knot's Landing. It was a spin off of the show Dallas. Lisa Hartman Black was a regular on Knot's Landing and she was also a singer. Some of her songs that would make a good registration name: "I can dream about you", "How am I supposed to live without you", "Someone elses child", Just a thought...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sorry that I won't be able to help you out but I do have to say, those are two absolute adorable little Fluffs!!! Just look at those faces and their expressions???!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> How about " -- *Aria The Urban Cowboy* from the most classic cowboy movie ever!!!


I love the way this one looks/sounds!

Also:

Aria's Believe in Magic
Aria's Believe in Me
Aria's Owen Cowboy

I used to love coming up with show names for our many horses and ponies


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> I love the way this one looks/sounds!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Yes one vote for me :chili::chili: I just love Urban Cowboy...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's some!


Aria’s Who Shot J.R.
Aria’s Bourbon and Branch (J.R. Ewing’s drink of choice!)
Aria’s You Me and Dupree (Owen Wilson greatness)
Aria’s Lone Star Loverboy
Aria’s You Had Me At Hello
Aria’s Everything’s Bigger in Texas
Aria’s All My Exes Live in Texas
Aria’s Ride Em Cowboy
Aria’s Texas Two Step
Aria’s Amarillo By Morning
Aria’s Growing Up To Be A Cowboy (Gonna be a Cowboy)
Aria’s Home on the Range
Aria’s My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys
Aria’s Last Cowboy
Aria’s Call Me Cowboy
Aria’s Down in Dallas
Aria’s Deep Ellum Blues
Aria’s Dallas Cowboy
Aria’s Big Tex
Aria’s Long Tall Texan
Aria’s Mr. Dallas Texas
Aria’s California Cowboy
Aria’s Out West
Aria’s Dream Season
Aria’s Texas Tea
Aria’s Oilman
Aria’s Eyes Of Texas
Aria’s Bluebonnet Badboy
Aria’s Bluebonnet Bandit (Bandito, Buckaroo)
Aria's The Outlaw
Aria's Cool Hand Luke
Aria's Failure To Communicate


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

First of all, he is SO incredible adorable. I like how Aria's I'm a Believer or Aria's Believe It Or Not connects with Obi's name and it seems to fit his kind personality.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

​


StevieB said:


> Here's some!
> 
> 
> Aria’s Who Shot J.R.
> ...




See I TOLD YOU.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm cracking up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love all the pics you posted and Owen is just too pretty to be a boy and just look at Obi with that massive chest hair! :wub:

For the names i like Aria's I'm a Believer and from Celeta's list i like Aria's California Cowboy an ode to Owen's daddy and since Owen lives in California and isn't a rugged cowboy, he's a pretty cowboy and i hope i'm making sense. :blink: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well there's my 2 votes.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like to vote for Aria I'm a Believer because I remember Obi is you better believe it or something like that. Also I like Shrek. LOL.

Cuties! I love looking at their pics that I feel like I know them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> This is no help, but I'd vote for "I Couldn't Be Cuter If I Tried" LOL. I love his little expressive face. Darn you guys with the new puppies! Puppy fever is SO contagious!


I second that!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know.... 

But he makes me so happy looking at his little face.... so make it good


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Here's some!
> 
> 
> Aria’s Who Shot J.R.
> ...


Love these! I do like I'm a believer and a couple of Celeta's - Long Tall Texan and Bluebonnet Badboy! Those are just so contradictory to that sweet face that I like them!

Whatever you decide, he's adorable!:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys are SO creative and hilarious... I'm certainly going to think about all of these options throughout the day


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it too late to vote?!!! LOL I love love love Aria I'm a believer!

So cute and clever how it ties in with Obi's name!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I really like Celeta's suggestion of Aria's Bluebonnet Buckaroo--that is *so* cute!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aria's Get Along Little Doggie, or perhaps it should be "Git Along Little Doggie."


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

after reviewing the extensive list- (thanks Celeta for that list- you always come through, my friend!)

These are the top contenders: Aria I'm a Believer!; Believe it or Not; California Cowboy; Get along doggie; and Suburban Cowboy (play on Urban cowboy).... i'll run these by my husband!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> after reviewing the extensive list- (thanks Celeta for that list- you always come through, my friend!)
> 
> These are the top contenders: Aria I'm a Believer!; Believe it or Not; California Cowboy; Get along doggie; and Suburban Cowboy (play on Urban cowboy).... i'll run these by my husband!


I love all of these! My favorites are "I'm a Believer" and "California Cowboy". 

I was thinking of "Aria Space Cowboy" kinda like a nod to the whole Star Wars theme and to Owen's dad as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

"Aria Kiddin' Me" with how cute Owen is? :wub::wub: Those photos wiped out my brain cells. All I can do is drool now, Marisa. :blush:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I was thinking of "*Aria Space Cowboy*" kinda like a nod to the whole Star Wars theme and to Owen's dad as well.


Omg, that is brilliant, Nida! My new fave


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> "Aria Kiddin' Me" with how cute Owen is? :wub::wub: Those photos wiped out my brain cells. All I can do is drool now, Marisa. :blush:



Sue always has quite a way with words! I love the "Aria Kiddin' me!!!! :aktion033:

....or....Aria's I'm a believer, and Aria's Believe in me.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is really cute. I thought part of the name had to be the Kennel name of the breeder. At least it was when I registered Marshmallow. I had no intentions of showing Rylee and did not want to spend the money on registering her.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the force one. It follows your family names.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> I like the force one. It follows your family names.


Me too!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Deborah said:


> He is really cute. I thought part of the name had to be the Kennel name of the breeder. At least it was when I registered Marshmallow. I had no intentions of showing Rylee and did not want to spend the money on registering her.


thanks! Aria is the kennel name (that's why the suggestions all start with Aria)  Heidi (breeder) said it was fine to use the kennel name and I will double check that the name I choose isn't one that she has been keeping for her show dogs!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ooooh... I'm loving these new suggestions too!

& I just thought of this one: Aria The Force is Strong with this Cowboy


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

socalyte said:


> This is no help, but I'd vote for "I Couldn't Be Cuter If I Tried" LOL. I love his little expressive face. Darn you guys with the new puppies! Puppy fever is SO contagious!


I totally agree :goodpost:

Every time I see Owen I get a terrible case of puppy fever 

Maybe he should be named

Aria - You Give Us Puppy Fever Owen :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Have I mentioned how freakin' adorable Owen is??? OMG. Too cute for words!!
> 
> BTW, I love Night at the Museum. That movie is soooo funny! I like I'm a Believer too for a name or Aria's Believe It Or Not


I do love Stacy's name of to tie in with Obi :aktion033::aktion033:

Owen is so cute, you must kiss him constantly!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

His description in personality makes me think of being a "Shadow" of Obi....or a little guy who says to his older brother, "Me Too." 

I think he is just too cute and you just need to send him my way and I'll return him when I come up with a name.....never..... LOVE Owen and Obi!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I like

aria the beat goes on

Or

Aria now and forever


----------

